
Assembly Optimizations: (Un)Packing Structures - ingve
https://haneefmubarak.com/2016/02/25/assembly-optimizations-i-un-packing-structures/
======
sounds
That bit where gcc unrolled the loop and renamed registers to get 2.5s,
besting even the hand-optimized code, was impressive.

------
lorenzhs
It seems that GCC6 does some more optimizations here:
[https://goo.gl/Y6W5q1](https://goo.gl/Y6W5q1)

~~~
haneefmubarak
I'll definitely be using gcc 6 in the next post in the series. I just use
whatever is the latest version of each available on Matt Godbolt's Compiler
Explorer,and unfortunately when I was working on this post, 6 wasn't out yet.

~~~
lorenzhs
Cool! Didn't mean this to sound negative, I think the post is pretty cool. It
would be interesting to know how performance compares with these
optimizations, a cursory look makes it seem like it does similar things as you
did manually (although no build ID for gcc6 pre-release in Matt Godbolt's
(otherwise absolutely amazing) tool doesn't really help with reproducibility)

